# Earwax in mice??



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My poorly mouse, Rosie, has something that looks like earwax in the canal of her ears. I cannot see this in any of my other mice so I assume something is wrong. What do you think it could be? It coats the edges of her ear canal and is a kind of whitish pale green. Its crusty too. Sounds pretty disgusting!

Last month she got a bloody, scabby patch on her ear and I thought it was mites, the vet said so too, and so I treated her with this parasite stuff for small animals (I am not sure how good it is though as I have done two treatments since I noticed it and it has only just started to improve). I don't think it would be related but you never know!

She also has breathing problems. Been treated with antibiotics but no improvement. I think its my house!! Too much damp and mildew! It gets my boyfriends asthma and allergies going too.

Anyway if anyone knows what the earwax stuff might be let me know! (the other health stuff was just in case its related!)
Thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Mice should not have earwax, so we can assume straight away that it's an infection of some kind. Respiratory symptoms can and often arise from other kinds of illness or stress, so it's likely that it is related to the ear problem. There are a few things it could be; ear infection, abcess, etc, so she needs to see the vet again really.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Back to the vets again then! That is fine I will take her on monday =) Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Darkish earwax in most mammals is sign of ear mite infection, in which case ivermectin every fortnight for 3 doses _should_ clear it.

Typically ear mites are easily passed from ouse to mouse, so would be worth treating all in-contacts.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Which form of ivermectin is best for mice?


----------

